
Ask HN: Company asks to BYOD. Is it a red flag? - psp219
I recently got hired at an early stage YC startup. I was told to  bring my own device for development. I haven&#x27;t been able to find good information for this on Reddit&#x2F;HN so wanted to make a post about it.<p>I was wondering if asking employees to bring their own devices was considered a red flag? It seems strange because they are already paying such a high salary that it doesn&#x27;t make sense that they can&#x27;t afford a machine for their developers.
======
brudgers
To me, if the salary is good, no. Mechanics, carpenters, etc. often purchase
their own hand tools.

In a software shop, it makes even more sense by avoiding:

1\. Issues around code written on company equipment.

2\. Administrative effort and time procuring equipment; tracking company
assets; treating remote employees equitably; etc.

3\. Staff complaining about having to use equipment.

4\. Staff are probably going to own a computer they like anyway.

Perhaps most importantly, it clarifies that computers are cattle not pets.
Strategically, it means that practices which depend on a particular
developer's laptop are _clearly_ undesirable.

------
jenkstom
I've decided not to apply for several jobs because the equipment they offered
to buy me was equipment I had no interest in using. I have zero interest in a
Mac, and not much interest in developing on a Windows computer directly
(although I do a LOT of development for Windows, I do it in a virtual
machine).

I'd rather they just give me two thousand dollars and let me buy what I want.

